# Topwater Gator



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

This was just a cool bite. It always amazes me the way things happen out there. Always something new. Might have had to be there, but I thought it was cool 

Was wading from the kayak throwing my Sammy 115 around some very heavy cover, and got lit up by a solid 5lb trout. Released her and made another cast. As I’m walking my bait in, about 20’ out, a needlefish skies on my Topwater. I reacted to that by pulling my bait away from it. Well when that pull stopped.....BOOM!!! Bite was like a cannon blast, and knew she was giant. Fight was pretty uneventful as I could see right away she was hooked well and got her away from trouble quickly. She pushed the Boga over 7.5lbs, so probably a 28-29” fish.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

That's the biggest I've ever seen.


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

JeffBfishing said:


> This was just a cool bite. It always amazes me the way things happen out there. Always something new. Might have had to be there, but I thought it was cool
> 
> Was wading from the kayak throwing my Sammy 115 around some very heavy cover, and got lit up by a solid 5lb trout. Released her and made another cast. As I’m walking my bait in, about 20’ out, a needlefish skies on my Topwater. I reacted to that by pulling my bait away from it. Well when that pull stopped.....BOOM!!! Bite was like a cannon blast, and knew she was giant. Fight was pretty uneventful as I could see right away she was hooked well and got her away from trouble quickly. She pushed the Boga over 7.5lbs, so probably a 28-29” fish.
> View attachment 1078339


nice is this local or out of town?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Jeff, I am out of words to tell you how impressive this big trout tear you've been on is. Keep up the mission, and keep up these posts.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice!

It is weird how almost all big fish are caught wading. I think they so easily spooked from a boat. . 

I love May trout fishing. I caught a 28" fish 3 weekends ago on a DOA. Fish at at my feet when I was pulling the bait out of the water to recast. I was wading and had nothing with me. Marked the fish on my rod and let her swim away.

Caught some dinks last weekend and had a pig smoke a 12" trout right at the boat. I got a good look at the fish but it hammered the trout sideways, no chance to hook it. I was throwing magnum flukes.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

More proof that Jeff is the Gator Trout King.
That is a SLOB!!!!


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

when that Sammy came out years ago, I used to slay the bass on clear lakes here in TX. The action of that bait as compared to a standard Zara Spook is amazing!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

good lord, what a trout.
jack


----------



## bassmasterffej (Feb 4, 2020)

HUGE...You should post some youtube videos...You would garner a big following with the gators you catch!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

That is awesome, Jeff! A good topwater bite is about as fun as it gets, and that sounds like it was a good one!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Badddd Assss Fish!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Just wow. That’s a stud gator.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn. Just damn.


----------



## Flinghammer (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm really hoping you are only about 3 feet tall.

Cause I'm feeling pretty inadequate right now


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a monster !!! Way to get a big ole gator!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice! Must have increased the heart hammering when you saw where the lure was.


----------



## Kessler (Nov 28, 2007)

She's a beaut!! Pretty work!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Awesome job Jeff! Now save some for me if I ever get back home 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Almost brings a tear to the eye, beauty!!


----------



## Rickey85 (Sep 18, 2019)

Man, that's a big one! Nice


----------

